# JMK Coyote hunt!!!



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Earlier this month Josh and I headed to Oregon to hunt in the JMK Coyote contest. He is a much better storyteller then I am so check out his story. All in all, I had a great time and we ended up getting 6 coyotes killed and ended up seeing over 20+ coyotes in the 3 days we were there. Some were in shootable range and some weren't. Here's his story:
http://www.predatormastersforums.com/fo ... 755&page=1

Thanks for reading.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Very cool Jeremy! Sounds like you guys had a blast.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

very nice . I love hunting coyotes and will be doing more and more of it , Between hunting coyotes and waterfowl ALMOST don't care about big game any more . Not so sure if i am going to bother with the deer hunting , just hunting spike elk for the meat if anything . and only do that because my son like to still hunt big game . I may just hunt deer in the area i coyote hunt if i see one . :?: look like a very fun trip you had .

thanks for your post !!!!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Great.... Now I have to go park my horse trailer out in the bush! That is just cool!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

that was an awesome post...i would loved to get involved in something like that.


----------

